# Border Tempest 19" Riser Review



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Great review on a really cool bow, thanks for taking the time to write it up.

I like the way Border even blended in the stabilizer mount, it makes it a lot more than just a threaded hole in the riser. I also like the front bridge on the riser, I have an old Merlin compound with that kind of bracing. 

Very nice in many ways, and that's coming from an exotic wood junkie...:wink:


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice feedback ! On list to receive one.....thanks


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the camo. Really unique.... and keep the podcasts coming!

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Matt ya did good bud nice wright up and very well spoken thanks mike will be putting down my depost for my birthday mike


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great review

At the Blade show in Atlanta I'll write more on my return


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

First class review.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice review buddy..I can attest for borders quality.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice review


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Nice review, very well thought out and detailed nicely . I'm saving up for this riser as we speak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

By the way, did you find that it was more or less quiet than your Bob Lee Ultimate. I have Bob Lee now but considering to venture to Tempest in the future


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Balkan, I would say it's comparable in noise level. I'm extremely obsessive with my hunting rig noise levels, so I do put a lot of effort into that.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

That is good to know, thank you sir.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Great write up Matt, I was able to shoot this bow some and it was a pleasure! If your planning on buying one of these risers you won't be disappointed.


----------



## playerb (Oct 21, 2015)

Matt, I have to ask. Why 2 string leeches at the top and 1 at the bottom? Trying to get the limb timing sync'd?


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Player,

I wish I could tell you something cheeky like it had purpose like limb timing (which I've played with silencer QTY and placement before) but no... One simply fell out when the bow was unstrung, haha.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Matt, did you sand the riser before painting? And what kind of paint did you use? It looks really good 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Assassino (Nov 14, 2012)

Sick review dude


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris,

Yes, I scuffed all surfaces up with very fine 1,000 grit sand paper. And I simply used Krylon spray paint and finished it with a whole can of clear matte Krylon Clear Coat. Thanks!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

JParanee said:


> Great review
> 
> At the Blade show in Atlanta I'll write more on my return


when is the Blade show? I haven't seen nary a word about it.......


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> when is the Blade show? I haven't seen nary a word about it.......


It just ended on Sunday 

Largest knife show in the world

First day 2000 people came through the doors


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

I gotta get to Blade Show some day. Looks like a killer time Joe!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> I gotta get to Blade Show some day. Looks like a killer time Joe!


If you like knives it's the place to be


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Great write up. Thanks!


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice review (as always). You have a great talent at writing and talking about traditional archery. Keep up the great work!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Chad for the kind words buddy.


----------



## Donbaker (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice review and killer paint job, would you mind revealing how you do your signature painting process?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Don,

I still have plans to do a How To video on the camo process. Lost 75% of the footage on when I did this tempest.. So dumb...

Next bow I do, I plan to put the How To and not lose the footage


----------



## zbenfield (Jul 8, 2015)

i have been looking hard at a border covert hunter. Everything i read on border bows sells me more and more


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Don,
> 
> I still have plans to do a How To video on the camo process. Lost 75% of the footage on when I did this tempest.. So dumb...
> 
> Next bow I do, I plan to put the How To and not lose the footage


That would be much appreciated. Have a warf I want to give it a try on.


----------

